# Conte: c’è l’offerta della Roma. Si tenta di strapparlo all’Inter



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

Secondo Calciomercato.com la Roma si sarebbe fatta concretamente avanti per Antonio Conte, con l’intento di mettere fuori gioco la concorrenza dell’Inter e di Marotta. I giallorossi offrirebbero 9,5 milioni l’anno per tre anni, con l’ingaggio anche di uno staff personalizzato comprendente anche il preparatore atletico Bertelli e il direttore sportivo Petrachi, due figure di cui l’ex-CT ha enorme stima.
Conte starebbe seriamente vacillando di fronte quest’offerta e se qualche altro club vuole inserirsi dovrà farlo in fretta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo Calciomercato.com la Roma si sarebbe fatta concretamente avanti per Antonio Conte, con l’intento di mettere fuori gioco la concorrenza dell’Inter e di Marotta. I giallorossi offrirebbero 9,5 milioni l’anno per tre anni, con l’ingaggio anche di uno staff personalizzato comprendente anche il preparatore atletico Bertelli e il direttore sportivo Petrachi, due figure di cui l’ex-CT ha enorme stima.
> Conte starebbe seriamente vacillando di fronte quest’offerta e se qualche altro club vuole inserirsi dovrà farlo in fretta.



Mah, sarebbe pazzesco andasse alla Roma, non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Fosse vero, gli farebbero anche un mercato importante.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Aprile 2019)

Se davvero va alla Roma e ce lo lasciamo scappare così c'è da nascondersi sotto una montagna di sterco.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Se arriva lui forse arriva anche il fondo del Qatar...


----------



## sacchino (24 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mah, sarebbe pazzesco andasse alla Roma, non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo


Se Ancelotti è andato al Napoli ci sta qualunque cosa


----------



## vannu994 (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Se arriva lui forse arriva anche il fondo del Qatar...



9,5 per tre anni a conte, sono cifre assurde, 20 lordi di stipendio li puoi dare ad un top player. Secondo me è esagerato sperare di rilanciarsi strapagando un allenatore. Anche perchè poi in campo vanno giocatori.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo Calciomercato.com la Roma si sarebbe fatta concretamente avanti per Antonio Conte, con l’intento di mettere fuori gioco la concorrenza dell’Inter e di Marotta. I giallorossi offrirebbero 9,5 milioni l’anno per tre anni, con l’ingaggio anche di uno staff personalizzato comprendente anche il preparatore atletico Bertelli e il direttore sportivo Petrachi, due figure di cui l’ex-CT ha enorme stima.
> Conte starebbe seriamente vacillando di fronte quest’offerta e se qualche altro club vuole inserirsi dovrà farlo in fretta.



Sarebbe la nostra fine. Io spero che Leonardo lo stia convincendo a venire da noi, è un'occasione troppo grossa per farsela scappare. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Se arriva lui forse arriva anche il fondo del Qatar...



Il sospetto è lecito.


----------



## James45 (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Se arriva lui forse arriva anche il fondo del Qatar...



L'ho pensato pure io.
Capisco chi si lamenta, ma con i nostri attuali chiari di luna, Conte ce lo scordiamo


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se Ancelotti è andato al Napoli ci sta qualunque cosa



Ancelotti allenatore strafinito


----------



## Pit96 (24 Aprile 2019)

Questo è un altro motivo per cui dobbiamo assolutamente andare in CL

La Roma senza Champions avrà qualche problema economico e noi potremmo distaccarla. In caso contrario sarà l'opposto e il divario tra noi e loro potrebbe ampliarsi in loro favore


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

Conte alla Roma sarebbe la dimostrazione definitiva che il FPF è una farsa fatta per dare una scusa a chi non vuole cacciare i soldi.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Mourinho all'Inter,Conte alla Roma,Sarri o Gattuso da noi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Dai su, Conte va in una squadra in cui può vincere, che ha un progetto e che abbia disponibilità economica. La Roma al massimo può permettersi tusogat


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se davvero va alla Roma e ce lo lasciamo scappare così c'è da nascondersi sotto una montagna di sterco.



Ma guarda che io pur di nin avere Conte a chi se lo cucca gli regalarei Piatek gratis.

Odio Conte. Ne ho passate troppe in questi 10 anni per dover i cibare pure l’Antonia.

Vorrei anche cambiare Gattuso, ma vi prego, per favore, ve lo chiedo in Ginocchio.... non quell’essere immomdo.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se davvero va alla Roma e ce lo lasciamo scappare così c'è da nascondersi sotto una montagna di sterco.



.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io pur di nin avere Conte a chi se lo cucca gli regalarei Piatek gratis.
> 
> Odio Conte. Ne ho passate troppe in questi 10 anni per dover i cibare pure l’Antonia.
> 
> Vorrei anche cambiare Gattuso, ma vi prego, per favore, ve lo chiedo in Ginocchio.... non quell’essere immomdo.



Opinione rispettabile se non sopporti l'uomo Conte.

Ma io voglio una squadra che, nel breve periodo, non mi faccia venire l'orticaria praticamente ad ogni partita causa gioco moscio e Conte è la strada più breve per ottenerla.
Una squadra grintosa, cattiva e solida.

Hai sopportato Brocchi, Inzaghi, Montella e Gattuso gli ultimi anni... Conte non ci farebbe vincere nulla ma ci aiuterebbe a tornare a livelli rispettabili.
Capisco chi lo odia ma ci sarebbe da tapparsi il naso un paio di stagioni mentre il Milan però cresce sportivamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2019)

basta che si sbrighi... x me basta Bonucci Bis 
xkè x noi sarebbe un bonucci bis... 
noi nn abbiamo i bonus ma i malus


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io pur di nin avere Conte a chi se lo cucca gli regalarei Piatek gratis.
> 
> Odio Conte. Ne ho passate troppe in questi 10 anni per dover i cibare pure l’Antonia.
> 
> Vorrei anche cambiare Gattuso, ma vi prego, per favore, ve lo chiedo in Ginocchio.... non quell’essere immomdo.



Piuttosto di Conte preferiresti un’altra stagione con Gino Rattuso il pescivendolo in panchina? Rispondi sinceramente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dai su, Conte va in una squadra in cui può vincere, che ha un progetto e che abbia disponibilità economica. La Roma al massimo può permettersi tusogat




Sono stato al suo ristorante a Gallarate e si mangia davvero bene, onestamente. Ma perché Pino Ghiottuso non si dedica alla ristorazione invece che fare un mestiere per il quale non è tagliato? Quando ho letto che la Roma lo voleva ho esultato, sarebbero come minimo 7/8 punti in meno per loro, l’anno prossimo.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

C’è uno scenario ancora più irridente: Conte all’Inter e la Roma al Qatar.


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Conte alla Roma sarebbe la dimostrazione definitiva che il FPF è una farsa fatta per dare una scusa a chi non vuole cacciare i soldi.



Tutta una giostra studiata e comandata dalla juve... E sto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Tutta una giostra studiata e comandata dalla juve... E sto



Infatti sei vai su Vecchiasignora praticamente tutti gli juventini lì dentro hanno una autentica venerazione per l’FPF. E i pochi juventini che lo ritengono una ingiustizia e un modo per preservare lo status quo (perché se impedisci di spendere a chi ha i soldi per spendere qualcuno mi spieghi come razzo fa una nobile decaduta a tornare competitiva) vengono accusati di essere trolls interisti o milanisti.

Quei ******** hanno la ladraggine nel DNA proprio, sanno che in Europa sono e saranno sempre dei poveri provinciali perdenti e allora vogliono continuare a fare piazza pulita in Italietta fino al 2077. Che poveracci.

L’unica squadra sul globo terrestre che vorrei vedere fallire per mai più risorgere.


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti sei vai su Vecchiasignora praticamente tutti gli juventini lì dentro hanno una autentica venerazione per l’FPF. E i pochi juventini che lo ritengono una ingiustizia e un modo per preservare lo status quo (perché se impedisci di spendere a chi ha i soldi per spendere qualcuno mi spieghi come razzo fa una nobile decaduta a tornare competitiva) vengono accusati di essere trolls interisti o milanisti.
> 
> Quei ******** hanno la ladraggine nel DNA proprio, sanno che in Europa sono e saranno sempre dei poveri provinciali perdenti e allora vogliono continuare a fare piazza pulita in Italietta fino al 2077. Che poveracci.
> 
> L’unica squadra sul globo terrestre che vorrei vedere fallire per mai più risorgere.



Top


----------



## RojoNero (24 Aprile 2019)

potrebbe essere una sfida che lo intriga! vincere a Roma sarebbe tanta roba ma non credo a un gran mercato.... sento parlare del fondo del Qatar ma secondo me sono ***.... questi non vengono per vari motivi ad investire in Italia!!! per lui vedo l'Inter in pole e subito dietro la Juve


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto di Conte preferiresti un’altra stagione con Gino Rattuso il pescivendolo in panchina? Rispondi sinceramente.



Si. 

Ancora meglio sarebbe avere un allenatore che non sia né Gattuso, né conte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto di Conte preferiresti un’altra stagione con Gino Rattuso il pescivendolo in panchina? Rispondi sinceramente.



Senza essere provocatori a Conte preferirei:

Rose
Sarri
Pochettino
Den Haag
Gasperini
Giampaolo
Sousa
Nagelsmann


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si.



Ma allora in tal caso vorresti il male del Milan.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Senza essere provocatori a Conte preferirei:
> 
> Rose
> Sarri
> ...



Anche io li preferisco a Conte questi, tranne Rose e Gianpaolo. Però non capisco chi dice che sarebbe meglio un altro anno col pescivendolo in panchina piuttosto che Conte.

Mi sembra una roba del tipo tagliarsi i ******** per fare un dispetto alla moglie.

Non è una iperbole, io se potessi scegliere solo tra Gattuso e Di Carlo sceglierei Di Carlo senza pensarci un attimo, l’unico caso in cui preferirei Gattuso è se dovessi scegliere tra lui e un ritorno in panca di Pippo Inzaghi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma allora in tal caso vorresti il male del Milan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io ho sempre sostenuto e sostengo Rino, perché penso che si debba lottare uniti fino alla fine, ma ormai mi sembra chiaro che i limiti nel gioco mostrati ne ichiedano un avvicendamento e che questo sia condiviso dai piú (meno condivisi gli attacchi a Gattuso).
In Realtá Rose é il mio preferito, tutte le volte che vedo giocare il Salisburgo é uno spettacolo.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma chi se ne frega di Conte noi abbiamo Gino protettore dell'aia, esperto in veleni e creatore di catene..


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma come non volevano Gattuso, l'allenatore più straordinario, carismatico ed innovatore della storia del calcio?


----------

